# Bueche Girod Clocks?



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi. This is a copy of my first post as a newly accepted forum member. I mistakenly posted it in General Watch Discussion yesterday, but now feel it has a better home here. I would very much like to hear from anyone who knows about whether Bueche Girod, who made some very expensive precious metal cased watches in the 60's and 70's, and perhaps later, ever made small clocks, specifically battery powered electric ones.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.cameo-auctioneers.co.uk/2009-05-26/?4

http://cgi.ebay.com/18k-Gold-Bueche-Girod-Travel-Clock-Fabulous-/230406199977?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a5479aa9

http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=333471

hth and welcome.


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Diddy many thanks, at least I now know that they did make at least mechanical clocks. I hope to obtain an electric clock by Bueche Girod very shortly and will post pictures, particularly of the working parts, as and when I receive it.


----------

